# Who is Leisure Time Passport ??



## maggiesmom (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is the right spot for this, remove if not.
I have received an off from Leisure Time Passport (I think it's an exchange program) or is a new partnership with II??, It's states the following:
_And LTP stating I get 2 years membership for $49_

GET A $50 REBATE ON ANY RESORT GETAWAY
As a former Interval International member, you know there's nothing like spacious condominium-style accommodations to make travel more appealing. That's why you'll love our resort Getaways. These fun and affordable full week of studio, one-,two-, three-bedroom resort accommodations can be your for as low as $299 per week. That's less than $43 per night!. And because you're a former Interval member, you'll receive a Rebate Coupon that entitles you to $50 off and resort Getaway. Use it and you've covered the cost of your 2-year Leisure Time Passport membership... with $1 to spare!.
Don't miss out-sign up today


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2013)

Use the search function in the blue bar above.  Put in "Leisure Time Passport "  and you will find a number of threads on them.

They appear to be an arm of II offering  getaways to non timeshare owners or non II members.


----------



## maggiesmom (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks csxjohn,

I don't have a II account right now(but did 2 years ago), we only used II for 1 exchange out of the 8+ years we had it. And did the getaways more for places we really wanted to go (within 45 days). So this might be better off than to re-enroll into II. Thanks again, I'll check the search box.


----------



## csxjohn (Sep 20, 2013)

maggiesmom said:


> Thanks csxjohn,
> 
> I don't have a II account right now(but did 2 years ago), we only used II for 1 exchange out of the 8+ years we had it. And did the getaways more for places we really wanted to go (within 45 days). So this might be better off than to re-enroll into II. Thanks again, I'll check the search box.



Another option for you would be to join one of the small exchange companies that don't charge a fee to join like DAE.  You can then take advantage or their bonus weeks and trade if and when you feel like it.  With this option you won't have as many choices of bonus weeks as you do with II.


----------

